# Praise Eru



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 3, 2015)

I tried getting to TTF for the last 3 days and had been getting a 404 error, I'm so glad it's back, was scared it was gone forever!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 3, 2015)

I had that problem for a couple of days, too.


----------

